# Lets see some pics of import trucks w/plows



## MO TOYS (Aug 20, 2006)

Lets see pics


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=29772

there is a pic of my old 4Runner in there...


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

More Yoda pictures

before the mild restoration


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

When ever I get the 6.8' fisher mounted to my tacoma, I will post some pictures.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*1998 Mazda B-4000*

View attachment 16864


View attachment 16865
Custom Fit and Installed.Great Sidewalk Truck,I really Mean It


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

Thats a ford


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> When ever I get the 6.8' fisher mounted to my tacoma, I will post some pictures.


Sratch that plan. My deal on this tacoma I was going to buy fell threw. Just going to mount that fisher on a buddys truck.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

My new 06 Tacoma with Fisher Homesteader


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

MO TOYS said:


> Lets see pics


Mo Toys,

Check out http://www.snoway.com and you can watch video of our ST series in use on a Toyota Tundra.

Tom O'Brien
District Sales Manager
Sno-Way International Inc.


----------



## MaineMike (Oct 22, 2006)

*Thanks for some ideas - keep 'em coming!*

I drive a 99 4Runner, V6 w/ 4WD. I'm in the market for a good light duty plow. Nothing commercial, just my own paved driveway and a small, one lane gravel road (about 250 ft.)

I have no idea which plow to get, but I'm trying to narrow it down. I use a snowblower for my driveway and I don't mind it but with the new 250 ft. road I have to look after now, I'm leaning towards a plow.

Thanks for the pics - post more if you have them because there are a lot of newbies out there who do not drive big rigs and we're looking for ways to get the job done.

MaineMike


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

vtzdriver said:


> My new 06 Tacoma with Fisher Homesteader


truck looks nice minus the plow lights are the same height or lower than the headlights


----------



## Tang (Jul 23, 2003)

MaineMike said:


> I drive a 99 4Runner, V6 w/ 4WD. I'm in the market for a good light duty plow. Nothing commercial, just my own paved driveway and a small, one lane gravel road (about 250 ft.)
> MaineMike


MaineMike,

I'm in a similar position as you and pretty much have the same vehicle - a 99 4Runner. I'd love a full size diesel truck but it doesn't make sense for me plus my 4Runner is paid for and with only 94k miles on the odo, it has lots of life left! My wife and I recently moved to a house w/ a drive just shy of 1000' - I knew I needed something more than my ATV with a plow. Then I began my search.

I actually purchased a used Snoway ST series 6.5' plow for my 4Runner from another member of the plowsite forum. I'm in the process of figuring out what nuts and bolts I need to get it mounted. Since I haven't used it yet I can't comment on how it works, but I have been very pleased with the level of help I've received from both Snoway employees as well as my closest local dealer regarding questions I've had - very helpful people.

With any luck I'll have it mounted in the next few weeks, I'll get pictures once complete, although it will look exactly like the picture dmontgomery has posted at the beginning of this thread!

Shane


----------



## MaineMike (Oct 22, 2006)

Tang said:


> MaineMike,
> I actually purchased a used Snoway ST series 6.5' plow for my 4Runner from another member of the plowsite forum.


Hi Shane -

Thanks for the reply. Snoway is one of the two plows I've been looking at for the 4Runner.
Good luck with yours and I'd sure like to know what you think about the plow once you have it put together. It is good to hear from someone who has the same vehicle.


----------

